# white spot on nose/nowhere else.



## bcshepard (Sep 20, 2011)

I have a white spot on one of my yellow labs. The other day my fish were doing fine... My nitrite/nitrate and ammonia levels all perfect. Went away for half the day came back (this was sunday).. A dead male Hap and peacock.. Some sort of illness. Did a 30 percent water change on monday as well as yesterday.

No white specs anywhere on my fish. I pulled this guy out and isolated him. No clue what could be in that tank though. I believe my output line on my filter is clogged the capacity was down to about 25 percent so I have it bypassed by a different line and my filter is (homemade wet/dry that has worked flawless) is working back to 100 percent. I do water changes regularly.

I dont think it is ick given no other fish have this and there are no spots. But I've been fortunate enough to to have had ich before only know the symtoms.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Mbuna can get white lips from lip-lock fighting and/or scraping algae off rocks. :thumb:

It's not fuzzy, is it?


----------



## bcshepard (Sep 20, 2011)

No its not. I have some meds for injuries I'll put in there. If he was fighting it would be against the mbuna called "meana" as a little 6 year old calls him.. My dominant demonsi and he certainly gets it on with any female in there regardless of what they are.. I'm just wondering/thinking this injury could be related to those 2 fish I lost. They have no signs of illness, injury anywheres to their body (until they died anyways) bloat etc. However I do remember the Hap (which they all left alone) was not eating for a 2 day period prior to death. Usually if they are not at my hands splashing my for food I look for abmormalities, double check temps, and do chem tests.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Some of my fish get this from time to time. Nothing much to worry about as long as it doesn't get infected. Regular water changes to keep the nitrates low (<20ppm) should be all that's needed for it to clear up on it's own. Keep an eye on it for any increase in size or as DJ mentioned, fuzziness or change in color.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

if you'd like add a dose of melafix to ensure no infection sets in but my guess is its pretty well healed by now


----------

